# Maltshovel Hop Thief



## scrogster (8/3/06)

I tried the new James Squire _Hop Thief Ale_ last night. It's quite a drinkable beer,
but don't be falling for the idea that it will be keep the hopheads amongst us happy.

It's a little thin-bodied, and not particularly malty, with a medium-gold sort of colour.
The bitterness is pretty low, and the promised flavour and aroma hops are definitely there, but not strikingly so by any means. 

I think I'll stick to my own IPAs and APAs when I fancy a hop-fix.


----------



## Gough (8/3/06)

Was this from the bottle Scrogster? If so, was it one of the Woolies/Coles chain bottlos you bought it from? Just keen to track it down...

Shawn.


----------



## scrogster (8/3/06)

Gough,

it was a 6-pack, bought yesterday from Vintage Cellars in Camberwell (Melbourne).


----------



## Gough (8/3/06)

Thanks for that.

Shawn.


----------



## KoNG (8/3/06)

Scrogster,
is it of american style or english..? (hop wise.)
wonder if its on tap...? might head down to king st wharf at lunch.


----------



## T.D. (8/3/06)

Kong, it wasn't on tap at King St Wharf last Friday night...


----------



## KoNG (8/3/06)

fair enough.... i didnt get down there anyway.
anyone with some more info...?

(ps. T.D. i hope the speculator wasnt on..!!) :angry:


----------



## T.D. (8/3/06)

KoNG said:


> fair enough.... i didnt get down there anyway.
> anyone with some more info...?
> 
> (ps. T.D. i hope the speculator wasnt on..!!) :angry:
> [post="113333"][/post]​



Nah, the speculator was not there. Looks like it might be gone forever. Shame, it and the Hop Celebrator Ale were my two most favourite beers and now they are both gone! The Highwayman is quite hoppy though - I drank mainly that and Golden Ale last Friday night.

I might see if I can pick up some of this new JS beer tomorrow at Dan Murphys.


----------



## mikem108 (8/3/06)

....there isn't enough hops in it then thats possibly why its called "hop theif" someone stole all the hops


----------



## Wimmig (8/3/06)

mikem108 said:


> ....there isn't enough hops in it then thats possibly why its called "hop theif" someone stole all the hops
> [post="113338"][/post]​



At the range tasting we all compared it to the MSB Alpha Pale Ale except it lacks the clear citrus and frontal pallet notes that the MSB offering has.

If you like a super IPA then it might be your thing, but it's not exceptionaly hoppy. I gave the rest of my sample 6packs away to friends after trying 2 bottles and a few keg pours.

Available nationally from Vintage Cellars stores and selected independant operators until the 20th of March when it will go full public.


----------



## T.D. (8/3/06)

Thanks Wimmig, that is valuable info given that I was going to go to Dan Murphys to get it. Will try vintage cellars instead. :beer:


----------



## mikem108 (10/3/06)

Tried a few last nite and its quite a quaffable drop, not spectacular but I like it.
The passionfruit notes mentioned on the bottle appear once its warmed a bit.
Up against MBay Alpha Ale I think the Alpha wins on hoppiness and malt balance.
Just my preference though


----------



## Kai (10/3/06)

KoNG said:


> Scrogster,
> is it of american style or english..? (hop wise.)
> wonder if its on tap...? might head down to king st wharf at lunch.
> [post="113311"][/post]​




Looks like it's an APA. 

For the Adelaideans here who don't get the MSB newsletter, it's available at the Worldsend.


----------



## T.D. (15/3/06)

I just bought a case of this beer tonight and I am currently on my second glass. I would agree with the general views - ie its a nice beer but to market it as if its super hoppy is a bit of a stretch. Its hoppy by commercial standards but I would be surprised if there was more than 1 gram per litre allocated to flavour and aroma additions.

The style is very confusing to me. Its not the first time a msb beer has done that to me though - I mean, what is Golden Ale - an APA, a blonde ale??? Anyway, this beer is a bit similar, its light bodied, moderate bitterness and moderate hop flavour/aroma. The hops themselves I cannot pick. Potentially because, as the marketing blurb suggests, it uses a mixture of a number of hop varieties. I don't detect too much in the way of those classic American citrussy, fruity hop flavours though. I would struggle to label it an APA, but God only knows what to call it instead! For some reason my brain is yelling out Willamette, but I am not quite sure why...

Anyway, there's my extremely vague and muddy impression of the beer. Its a nice drop. I am not at all disappointed that I bought a full case (instead of the 6 pack I planned to buy when I walked in to the shop), so its definitely a wothwhile beer. Its nice to try a "hoppy" commercial beer for a change, but its got nothing on the hop SMACK of some of the American pales and ambers that I have made in the past!


----------



## Trent (15/3/06)

Havent tried this ale, but I dropped in to the James Squre brewhouse when I was in melbourne over xmas, and had the speculator, and was quite impressed, I really enjoyed it. Sorry to hear you guys say that it may be gone forever, they probably shoulda released that commercially. Mind you, it was so full of amarillo it wouldnt be that hard to make at home. Maybe it could be called the Replicator! Will keep me eyes out for the Hop Thief though, just to have a try.
All the best
Trent


----------



## T.D. (15/3/06)

Trent said:


> Havent tried this ale, but I dropped in to the James Squre brewhouse when I was in melbourne over xmas, and had the speculator, and was quite impressed, I really enjoyed it. Sorry to hear you guys say that it may be gone forever, they probably shoulda released that commercially. Mind you, it was so full of amarillo it wouldnt be that hard to make at home. Maybe it could be called the Replicator! Will keep me eyes out for the Hop Thief though, just to have a try.
> All the best
> Trent
> [post="114522"][/post]​



I loved the speculator, great beer. A case in point though re the hoppiness, the hop theif is nowhere near as hoppy as the speculator. Of course they are clearly different hop varieties so its a bit hard to compare them but that might give you a bit of an indication anyway...


----------



## Jez (15/3/06)

where did you get your hopthief from TD & Mike?

I wouldn't mind trying some but am having trouble finding it.

Jez


----------



## T.D. (15/3/06)

Jez, 

Its officially released on the 20th of March. Until then Vintage Cellars has some "preview" stock. I bough mine there. It was $46 - not bad for James Squire which is usually between $50 and $55 from my experience.


----------



## Gerard_M (15/3/06)

TD- Having sampled quite a few of your beers I am not surprised that you are still searching for hop flavours & aromas in the Hop Thief. You are spot on in saying that it is hoppy by commercial standards, but falls short of a home brewers expectations, but that is one of the reasons we brew our own I guess. As a group TD, Doc, & Duff would account for roughly 25% of all hops used in this country. Some of TD's beers actually have a Khaki coloured head!
Doc is currently working on an Imperial Light beer!
I can't wait for that one.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (16/3/06)

Gerard_M said:


> Doc is currently working on an Imperial Light beer!
> I can't wait for that one.



It was entered in the Castle Hill show comp. Tasted awesome. Pity the keg is now empty  

Doc


----------



## Duff (16/3/06)

I bought a 6 of this last night at Vintage Cellars Castle Hill for $15. I found a real rich malt flavour to it, but at a guess maybe 35 - 40IBU? Also had a slight nutty aftertaste so unless my tastebuds are fried, maybe a litte POR late. A good quaffer, but as mikem108 noted, I think the Hop Thief relates to someone making off with them before they hit the kettle.

Cheers.


----------



## bkmad (16/3/06)

I'm just sampling one of these now. I'm certainly no expert, but there's definitely some amarillo in there somewhere as the initial aroma is somewhat like an APA partial I did recently that was all amarillo. There's probably some POR in there too from the taste of it - though not necessarily a bad taste in this case. Like previous posters have said the body is very light and the bitterness is up there for a commercial beer (maybe mid 30s IBU). It doesn't compare with the floral aroma hit from my APA though :super: 

Cheers
BK


----------



## normell (3/5/06)

Tried this today, & I think another fine drop in the James Squire range.
I know that a lot of brewers will class it with the big megaswill brands, but if I have to drink a commercially made beer, give me a JS thief or amber anyday.
Have lately tried the Hahn Vienna Red, OK but nothing special.

Normell

PS Hey Ross, have you tried the thief yet, if so what do you think the hops are


----------



## shmick (4/5/06)

Grabbed a 6pk of thieves for a bbq on the w/e (from Mac's/Woolies)

Over all not bad - maybe would buy again depending on the mood.

I would class it loosely as an APA and up to MSB's (usually) good standard for seasonals.

They are a step up in hops from the norm (not huge though) but something just didn't quite sit right with the hop blend IMO. Just a bit too smooth/sweet/perfumey - effeminate even.
The aroma was pretty enticing but the flavour just seemed to be a bit muddy and lacked direction/punch/clarity. A little more earthy spiceiness wouldn't go astray.

Guessing on the blend (POR/willamette + amarillo - any votes?) is that they are a bit too similar flavour wise in this ratio to complement each other.
Started with big citrus, but passionfruit perfume sprang to mind towards the end of the 3rd bottle as they warmed up.

Although well balanced with the malt, I usaully prefer a slightly harsher bitterness - maybe this was what I was searching for. That'll learn me to stop going on English hop benders.

Each to his own. :chug:


----------



## NRB (16/5/06)

I tried a couple of these (bottle) over the weekend. It poured a straw colour with a thin white head that dissipates rapidly. A great fruity citrus, almost passionfruit (as the commercial description suggests) aroma was noted. Flavour was dominated by hops with little malt, although what I classify as a characteristic MSB malt profile was present - I wouldn't be surprised if the Amber Ale, Golden Ale and Hop Thief all had the same maltbill.

It's very similar to the Golden Ale I've experienced on tap, with great hop flavour and aroma as opposed to the bottled GA which in my experience lacks this trait. Certainly a great quaffer with very smooth bitterness, but not the hoppy beer that craftbrewers would expect.

I would certainly purchase it again.


----------



## jayse (16/5/06)

I like this beer and i think your judgement NRB is pretty much what i got, one thing though i think it was pushing more towards pale gold than straw from memory.
As far as what I said about liking it, it is what it is, as brewers we'll find things to improve on it but really as is i think its a nice drop, been around adelaide pretty cheap too as low as 13 bucks a sixer and 45 a case.
One thing though i think its all over unless its gunna become a regular brew as it was just a seasonal and some bottlos' I have been too have sold out and said they can't get anymore.
Anyway that was my main point of my post, is it over for good? anyone know?

Oh yeah and this is passionfruit in a bottle.
Jayse


----------



## NRB (16/5/06)

jayse said:


> I like this beer and i think your judgement NRB is pretty much what i got, one thing though i think it was pushing more towards pale gold than straw from memory.



It may well've been Jayse, my lighting situation wasn't the best and had to extrapolate the colour a little. All beers that night appeared darker than actual.


----------



## jayse (16/5/06)

NRB said:


> jayse said:
> 
> 
> > I like this beer and i think your judgement NRB is pretty much what i got, one thing though i think it was pushing more towards pale gold than straw from memory.
> ...



Fair enough, its certainly darker than straw and approaching more toward gold from memory so maybe the way it appeared was reasonble close. I'd look out for it again because as i said it looks like soon its gunna be all over.


Jayse


----------



## Jez (17/5/06)

when it first came out I was told it was initially a limited release to some bottlo's that was then going to be rolled out to all bottlo's as a mainstay JS brew.

That said I've been unable to find any for a few months now  

Jez


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/5/06)

As I understood it, the hop theif was a brew to celebrate the hop harvest, and was thus a once a year brew. If it proved itself then maybe it will become an all-year-round beer, but I'm not too convinced that this will happen.


----------



## agraham (17/5/06)

I had a sixer of these a few weeks ago watching the footy. I didnt like it...tasted like fruitsalad rather than beer. But that is just my tastebuds, as I prefer a malt driven rather than hop driven beer. Worth a try for something different from major aussie shite swill.


----------



## James Squire (17/5/06)

I had a couple of these back sometime around the release date. Not a huge fan to be honest. Don't get me wrong though, it was a well made, quality beer but to me it just seemed like it wasn't quite right. Kinda made me think of a passionfruity, radlery, ale combo! Passionfruit odours slap you in the face upon opening and the passionfruit flavours dance around on your tongue for the first half glass, once it starts to warm the flavours seem to settle a bit. Not to my taste but another (short lived by the looks) option for the beer drinking masses of Aus.

My two bob.

JS


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (20/5/06)

If there is anyone in my area looking for some of this I spotted a case in the coolroom at Hawker Drive-thru last night :beer: 

PZ.


----------



## hatsumi (18/6/06)

Name: Toby7 
Date: 15-06-06 21:14

hello
I have made a beer that tastes just like this one
I used the following recipe
COOPERS LIGHT MALT liquid 1.5KG
MORGANS EX LIGHT liquid 1.5KG
ADDED 1/2 A B/BOOSTER
15 GRAMS OF SIMCOE FOR 60 MIN
15 GRAMS OF AMARILLO FOR 30 MIN
15 GRAMS OF CASCADE FOR 5 MIN
and it tastes great
and has that same fruity (passionfruity)
flavor
Next time I make this one I will use some grain as well.
I just wanted to see how this hop combo worked out.
Its great


----------



## DJR (2/3/07)

Old beer i know, but if anyone wants to get close to the profile that the hop thief had i'll suggest 2 hops to try out: Simcoe and Tomahawk. Perhaps the Speculator used some of the same.


----------



## Yeasty (2/3/07)

Passionfruit flavours suggest that cascade hops must be a main flavour addition to the beer...might have to get me some, as i like the Golden ale.

Strange how some like it or just cant stand it...no real in between.


----------



## Mr Bond (2/3/07)

Personally I've always found cascade to be more citrusy/floral.
Passionfruit has always been a characteristic of Ammarillo for me.


----------



## DJR (2/3/07)

Golden ale uses Amarillo, cascade is a bit different and just comes out more like citrus.

I have got passionfruit/tangerine from Simcoe before pretty easily, just with a 10g addition x4 (60,30,15,0). Makes an alright single-hop APA.


----------



## Yeasty (2/3/07)

lol...sorry ive got cascade on the brain atm...

Yer simcoe hops give that passionfruit flavour...


----------



## jayse (2/3/07)

Hop Thief is being brewed again and will hit the shelves in a couple weeks. Thats if I'am to believe a rumor which comes from someone who heard it from someone who heard it from the second cousin of the brewers neighbour :unsure: . Also that rumor seemed to indicate the recipe has had a overhaul for this year and some more hops may be making there way to the kettle this time.

The 20th of march I'am lead to believe will see 4 kegs of it make their way to that joint that sells a fair amount of good beer in Adelaide. :chug: 


Boozed, broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## jimmyjack (2/3/07)

Confirmed:  

Cheers, JJ


----------



## T.D. (2/3/07)

Very good news!

I loved the Hop Theif from last year. Will be very interested to sample this year's effort.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (2/3/07)

I liked last years Hop Thief as well, but agree with what many of you are saying about the flavour/aroma. I don't think I could last through a 6 pack, but a couple went down very nicely. 

Cheers to Malt Shovel for being bold enough to give it a go!

BB


----------



## capretta (2/3/07)

i agree, found that beer a bit of a revelation!!! really worth tracking down.. :beer: really nice hop fruity flavours!


----------



## DJR (20/3/07)

2006 hop thief used Nelson Sauvin and Pacific Hallertau - both from New Zealand. The secret's out


----------



## Aaron (20/3/07)

DJR said:


> 2006 hop thief used Nelson Sauvin and Pacific Hallertau - both from New Zealand. The secret's out


Was this ever a secret? 

I'm looking forward to trying the new one at the Wheaty tomorrow. Doesn't sound like many are impressed with it though. Still, Tony Jones is always good for a chat.


----------



## bconnery (24/3/07)

Tasted this years today. Can't say I was that impressed. I really liked last years version immensely and found this one a little disappointing. Kind of a nowhere APA. Flavour was OK but had an odd staleness in the first sip I found and just wasn't the beer it was before. 

Having said that I am a big fan of Nelson Sauvin so perhaps this one will be more to the liking of fans of American hops. I do like them but I think they can be easily used poorly. 

Not a patch on Jye's, or Browndogs APA, or Ross's Ruination


----------



## T.D. (24/3/07)

I also tried the 2007 Hop Thief tonight. I thought it was good, but like last year, it really could have been hoppier. Bit disappointing how these commercial jobs always seem to fall short - none of them seem to have the balls to produce something with serious hop flavour and aroma. There are definitely hops in this beer, but to bang on about how the "malt takes a back seat" is just crap - its just like all other MSB beers but with a pinch more hops. My old man and I got through a 6 pack with ease though, its not a bad beer by any means and is quite moreish but all the same, a "hop bomb" it ain't.

I'll happily finish off the remaining 3 six packs though, just try and stop me! :beer:


----------



## Stoodoo (24/3/07)

I'm just sipping one at the moment. I like it! No it's not an overly hoppy beer in my opinion, though I'm a self confessed hophead. For the average CUB swilling joe blogg out there in noddy land, it would probably seem to be extremely hoppy/tasty. It's great to a new beer on the market, that's a bit left of centre.

Cheers


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (25/3/07)

I just had one on tap at James Squire Bar/Portland Hotel in Melbourne tonight after the Microbrewery Showcase. I can't say my taste buds are accurate after having 25 samples from 14 microbreweries beforehand, but I did enjoy it. It's still very hopy, but agree that last year had a little more kick.

It's worth a try, but I'm not sure I'd buy a case. I consider it more of an occasional brew where as if I want a hopped beer, I'll go for a Little Creature Bright Ale and can handle several at a time. LCBA is more of a summer beer for me and the days are quickly approaching Porter time. 

Off the subject I know, but had a few really nice Porters tonight at the Microbrewery Showcase. I've had them before, but really enjoyed them the most out of what was being served. Red Ducks Porter and Holgates Winter Ale were standouts.


----------



## Kai (25/3/07)

I bought a carton of this on friday, was quite well on my way by the time it was broached but the strong memory is of prominent mandarine flavour. I assume from the Simcoe as I've often heard it referenced suchly but have never got that particular flavour in any strong fashion from it myself.

There's a couple bottles left in the fridge that I will give better attention to sometime, but my impression was of a fairly well-hopped beer.


----------



## paul (30/3/07)

Bought a six pack of these today. I like it.

Ive really enjoyed these tonight and wish I bought a carton. Im definetly not a good beer judge but I thought it lacked in the aroma department. The taste was there but there was little aroma.


----------



## Tony (30/3/07)

I bought a carton of this on monday

I was in Dan Murphys and was on my way out when i spotted it.

I had horror flash backs of when i bought a 6 pac of rum rebellion porter and when i went back to buy a carton, it was sold out :angry: 

I grabbed a carton and threw it under the bar when i got home, commenting in its direction "you'll keep"

I clean forgot it was there till now.

I will have to throw a couple in the fridge for tommorrow lunch time 

cheers


----------



## brendanos (30/3/07)

Tried it and liked it, I'm guessing Simcoe and another high alpha US variety like Columbus aka Tomahawk or Warrior. Will consider buying a 6 pack next time I see it or even a carton if the price is right.

I think (sadly) with the JS range, it comes down to how well it has been handled/stored between the brewery and your fridge. Unlike us homebrewers, not everyone understands beer nor gives it the attention/care it deserves. I have had great bottles of golden ale, i've also had horrible ones. The solution seems pretty clear to me - BIY! (brew it yourself)


----------



## wraith (30/3/07)

Got a carton, I like it but a little disappointed, was hoping it would be hoppier.

Wraith


----------



## Weizguy (30/3/07)

I agree that one should brew a good beer AND enjoy it!

You always hope that this next beer is gonna be great, and it is...until U start to taste the swampwater/angry beaver. The beer I bought may not have been cared for. I know that I should never buy from the front of the fridge, coz the newer product is behind the old one which is out-of-date, but they try to sell it at the premium price. Have U ever seen "bargain beer"? I mean anything that was good value for money, but they dropped the price due to encroaching closeness to the Best_Before_date.

Some of my bottles tasted grand, and others had the "beaver". Stale and skunky, with a bit of thiol in the aftertaste, if anyone understands what I'm going on about.

I haven't seen the price drop on _mature_ stock many times. The only time I see cheap imports or Oz micro is when the chain/bottle is dropping the line and/or it's so nasty you could polish boots with it.

Tony's beer will be OK if they're sealed in the light-tight carton, and if they weren't on the top or edges of the pallet.

This has been a Seth community announcement.
Beerz  
</pistolpatch> :lol:


----------



## tangent (30/3/07)

nice light clean beer on tap
hint of hops
great for the masses - non offensive yet tasty.

what were you expecting Tony? the second coming?


----------



## brendanos (30/3/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> </pistolpatch> :lol:



Haha yes I myself had written a PP post, (practically making an essay out of it) but decided to trim it for everyone elses sake! (No offense PP, you make great posts!)


----------



## Enerjex (25/6/07)

I got a six pack of this today, so I dunno how limited it is seeing it must have been out already in March (seems new in Victoria though?). I quite enjoyed it. Not quite as hoppy as a Little Creatures Pale Ale but I thoroughly enjoyed it. Mind you in 12 months when I have more brews under my belt (I do like hops so I'll probably slowly increase flavour and aroma in batches over time) I might find the hop flavour a bit lacking but with what my palate is used to atm, quite nice


----------



## MSR (1/7/07)

Enerjex said:


> I got a six pack of this today, so I dunno how limited it is seeing it must have been out already in March (seems new in Victoria though?). I quite enjoyed it. Not quite as hoppy as a Little Creatures Pale Ale but I thoroughly enjoyed it. Mind you in 12 months when I have more brews under my belt (I do like hops so I'll probably slowly increase flavour and aroma in batches over time) I might find the hop flavour a bit lacking but with what my palate is used to atm, quite nice


I'm yet to see this in my local Dan Murphy, did you buy it at Dans?


----------



## Tony (1/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Tony's beer will be OK if they're sealed in the light-tight carton, and if they weren't on the top or edges of the pallet.



:lol: 

no need

they are gone like the wind  

I thought it was a nice beer. If you want a hoppier beer than that........ brew one.

I dont see any point in comlaining about a beer released by an Aussie brewery that had hop flavour, aroma and bitterness. And some malt in there too  

Oh the horror.

im looking forward to the next one

cheers


----------



## Enerjex (1/7/07)

I got mine from IGA liquor in Carrum Downs Victoria... was in there again today and they still have some


----------



## MSR (1/7/07)

Enerjex said:


> I got mine from IGA liquor in Carrum Downs Victoria... was in there again today and they still have some


Iv'e got an IGA bottlo near me so will check it out tomorrow.

Cheers.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (2/7/07)

I had some out of the tap at the Portland when they were giving it away a few months ago. (Thumbs up for releasing a beer in that manner.)

I reckon they call it Hop Thief because it steals hops away from beers more deserving of them...  

Frankly, it wasn't their worst beer, but I reckon they could have done better. I've not been inspired to buy it in bottles.


----------



## oldbugman (2/7/07)

I think people hyped it up too much, it copped a bashing at a ISB brew day just after it's release so much so I didnt even try it. However a few weeks later I tracked down a few 6 packs and bought the last of what was in store, drank a few and enjoyed them quite a bit. 

The name HOP THIEF made us beer snobs think it was going to be the next LCPA, how ever it wasnt.


----------



## DJR (2/7/07)

I had an LCPA a week or so ago, that was just as disappointing as the Hop Thief. My palate has moved on to hoppier places :lol:


----------

